# A stylus designed for your workflow



## davidhcraig (Oct 27, 2015)

My dearest fellow Lightroom users...





We are shortly entering production for our first batch of *Scriba* (www.getscriba.com) a totally new type of stylus for touchscreen devices.   Using Scriba is really intuitive and tactile, to control line-weight or other features all you have to do is squeeze and Scriba bends under your gentle touch.

Scriba is capable of working with any device, however our development budget is tight and our software is currently only compatible with the iPad. I am really keen to expand compatibility and would like to commit resources to developing for the Surface Pro with a particular focus on creatives and photographers. If you don't mind, I would really appreciate your feedback on what we are proposing to do and whether you feel it would be appealing for Lightroom users.


As a photographer myself, I believe that paired with Lightroom this would be an invaluable tool for the prosumer photographer. For one example, when used with the adjustment brush or a paintbrush our unique stylus allows for continuous and accurate adjustment of brush diameters across a full spectrum say from 1px to 300px with just a simple squeeze.  That's only one example, other simple and intuitive interactions could be programmed to quickly access other functions and tools.


There are a couple of things I would appreciate your insight on:
Are photographers are making the transition to Windows multi-function devices in lieu of the desktop?
Is what we are offering useful enough as a tool that photographers might purchase one to harness the full power for Lightroom and Photoshop?
What time-saving functionality could a stylus bring to your workflow?


Thank you so much for your assistance,


David


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  

This post might be more appropriate in the Lightroom-related Advertising discussion.  And even then I wonder if Lightroom users are a viable audience.  Having looked at the video, I see your product as a drawing tool.  This is not a function of Lightroom.  There are other Adobe Mobile products that might relate to your product, but Lightroom Mobile is not one of them.  Lightroom is a photographers tool.  It needs the ability to make adjustments (some local) on tone and exposure.  A stylus that is useful for correcting photos would have the functions of a mouse and not a pen or brush.


----------



## davidhcraig (Oct 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> This post might be more appropriate in the Lightroom-related Advertising discussion.  And even then I wonder if Lightroom users are a viable audience.  Having looked at the video, I see your product as a drawing tool.  This is not a function of Lightroom.  There are other Adobe Mobile products that might relate to your product, but Lightroom Mobile is not one of them.  Lightroom is a photographers tool.  It needs the ability to make adjustments (some local) on tone and exposure.  A stylus that is useful for correcting photos would have the functions of a mouse and not a pen or brush.



Hi Cletus,

Thanks for your response.  I hope you don't mind, this query was more of a research query rather than trying to advertise our product.

While we are promoting the benefits of drawings on the website video, selfishly I am keen to push the development more towards areas that are of interest to me. I've been using Lightroom since 2009 and having spent many hours adjusting eyes, teeth and facial contours in Lightroom using the adjustment brush and wishing there was a better way to control size and fall off, I thought this might appeal to other photographers too.  

I agree, the ability of a stylus to be the right tool (or a mouse alternative) on a tablet computer comes down to being able to replicate the same functions and more in a way that is intuitive and does not distract.

David


----------



## tspear (Oct 27, 2015)

David,

I am planning on a Surface Pro when I travel, and a Windows Desktop.
The Surface Pro I will do minimal if any development of images. The main purpose is to download the images from the card, cull, sort, initial meta-data and backup.
So no, this would not be useful to me. Further, I do not have the artistic talents to make use of the drawing aspects the variable sizing would really be good for. In addition, you would need a way to control the panning of the images since I view the small screen size a significant issue when using a tool such as this.

Tim


----------

